# Going Vintage for Halloween 2010.



## RedSno (Jun 27, 2010)

I just finished painting a few things (total of 5) in Black and Orange paint. Including a Treasure Box, Two Eye-Ball Jars, An Eye-Ball Jar Candle Holder, and a nice piece of Canvas. They look pretty good, and will make great decor this year. Here are some pictures:


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Love the classic Colors!!


----------



## RedSno (Jun 27, 2010)

To be honest, the eye-ball jars are just Icey Squares plastic tubs. The Canvas and paint was purchased at the dollar-store. ($2 for Canvas, $1 for paint) and I picked up a bag of eyeballs for a dollar. Not bad in price, and they looks nice for background decor. And Ironicly, the orange is called "Pumpkin Orange"


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love the look!! Classic and kinda Tim Burton-ish.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

cool me likey


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thats a classic!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Ah yes the classic Orange and Black / Black and Orange!
Always a great Idea for halloween home haunting!


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

nixie said:


> I love the look!! Classic and kinda Tim Burton-ish.


very Tim Burtonish! i like it


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes, I like it too! You started me thinking more about switching to a Tim Burton meets Rube Goldberg theme, just for fun!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great Job... love the little chest... Can't go wrong with orange and black


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Pretty cool...can't ever go wrong with vintage.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

There is no colors more classic or Halloween than that. I also really love all the old decorations. The beistle company is just legendary to me.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

vintage stuff is awesome! great job on these!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

lol, love the eyeballs. Funny how with all the elaborate details and finish work we all do, the basic orange and black colors still bring back the early Halloween memories. Good job.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes those colors look great! They do trigger memories for sure! Nice work!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Orange and black I am decorating my dining room in those colors this Halloween. I love them! Please post pics of your haunt after Halloween would love to see the cool vintage at night!


----------

